# The GIMP



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I am the first to post!!!!!!!


I was wondering...do any of you use GIMP? Cause I do (on WinXP) but I am not that good.....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations on being first! :grin: 
I prefer Photoshop, but if you're looking for help with Gimp, you can download an HTML version of a tutorial book, Grokking The GIMP, from http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm not a very artistic person, but I do use The GIMP on Linux and Windows. The best I can do is simple image editing, resizing, etc. I don't need the full features that it offers as I wouldn't know how to use them anyway. Recently I made my first animated gif. It was a proud moment for me. :sayyes: 

:laugh:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

What did you use for the animated gif?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I just use photoshop and imageready for simple animated gif's. I never really got into GIMP, is it worth looking in to?


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm on an 8-month contract in the marketing office of a small firm. The marketing director (the one man of this 'one man' operation) uses Photoshop, Corel Draw, and Illustrator for his graphics work. It was clear from the beginning that the IT department was not going to get dual licenses for these programs for an 8-month hire like myself so I've come to heavily rely on The GIMP as well as Inkscape which is an SVG editor. The key feature of both is obviously the $0 cost. Though they are different then their popular proprietary equivalents, I've found myself capable of doing higher quality work than the marketing director and in less time and although this can mostly be attributed to greater experience with graphics and general comfort on the computer, it is a testament to open-source software.

I've also used Paint.NET for basic photo-editing and have been very impressed. It isn't Photoshop by any stretch of the imagination but it is definitely capable for all of the basic photography work I do and the menu structure is pure beauty (transparent menu docks = lovely).

All that to say, don't write off GIMP or any of its OS cousins as they are quickly becoming a force to be reckoned with and it is no longer a limiting experience to do professional quality work in them.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

jon, you said that you use gimp so.....


How do you put two layers together? I read somewhere about bumpmap but I can't seem to find that on my GIMP...


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

In the 'Layers' dialog box, right click on a layer and you can choose to 'Merge Down' or 'Merge Visible Layers'. For example, if you are selectively merging 3 out of 8 slides then make the rest of them invisible and merge the visible layers. If you are just merging two, arrange them one under the other and then 'merge down' from the higher layer.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

HenryVI said:


> What did you use for the animated gif?


I just created 1 layer for each image that needs to be displayed. And then add in a value for how long each should be displayed. If you open up an existing animated gif within The GIMP, you'll see that they're nothing more then a bunch of layers. 

It took me a few tries to get things right, but once I got the hang of it, it was a piece of cake. :sayyes:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used GIMP, but found it to be lacking. Since I actually have formal training in PhotoShop and Flash I prefer using them as compared to free or alternative programs.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Gimp still needs work. As open source programs go it's coming along well. It's great for simple image editing and even some advanced stuff. But as far as layer styles and pattern making it needs a new version. There might be plugins out there to help, but I doubt they'd work in Windows. 

It's a linux program at heart



The biggest advantage of the Gimp is the money, with the Gimp you don't have to pay it.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

DirectCurrent
I've been reading the thread, some of you folk talk about "gimp" and some $0 bucks soft'w to generate Gif and tif aninamation graphics. Wher at are the programs, until I get some green to invest in some good stuff???
God Bless


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

You'll find The Gimp here. http://www.gimp.org/downloads/

Another freebie is Serif Draw plus and 3D plus, both free here. http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/DrawPlus/key_features.asp


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Direct Current

Thanks Devel Lady from a country I have always wanted to see. 

Let me ask one more question folks I am seeing al there neet little Gif Icons on the left side and below there name how are you putting these Icon next two your names???

Again thanks and God Bless.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Up near the top of the page on the left side you will see User CP. Click on that and it will take you to your control panel for the forum. Click on edit avatar and choose one to have under your name. Then scroll down the page and click save changes.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

GIMP Is A great _free_ tool. photoshop is a little better, but for those of us who don't want to spring, what like $100? for photoshop should download GIMP, Also For 3D animation, Another Free Tool is Blender...


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

hay Devil lady, got your note on the avatars, great and thanks, to bad they did not have Godzilla on one or a dancing Ohm's law symbol, thanks again direct Current.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Lonewolf071, What this, this "Blender" you talk about and where do you get it. Being a non code person, it sounds like "Gimp" is something you have to know a bit about code stuff. I am ready to jump into learning code but as with gif and jif stuff not sure where to begin, got some books on c++, and a bolean C++ compiler but they all suggest getting a GWBasic compiler program first. somehow this all seems to tie together somewhere, I think????


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Blender is a free 3d image editing pogram for creating 3D images. 

You can get it at http://blender.org


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

LoneWolf071 said:


> GIMP Is A great _free_...for those of us who don't want to spring, what like $100? for photoshop...


100 would be nice. Here's the price for Photoshop CS2 at newegg:
$559.95
So you have a to rob a bank, spring town, and hit the bank in the next town.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Blender Is 3D Software That Is Also Used For Animation And Game Making, As Well As Pictures. It Is Very Good Software, A Little Buggy, But For the Pricetag($0 U.S., 0.0001 Canadian It's Well Worth It... 

GIMP is not 3D software, it's just like a more advanced MSpaint, it has many great features, and plenty of plug-ins and add-ons. you can use it to create .gif, or most any other format that you would need...


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Is anyone aware that macromedia is about to be purchased by adobe? I saw this on macromedia's website awhile ago now i am concern that getting involved would be wize!


----------

